# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Best beds in Chungking Mansion?

## countrytb

In June my girlfriend and myself will be in HK for a couple of days. We're looking into budget accommodation and a lot of that can be found in Chungking Mansion. Since it's right in the center it seems like a nice start to an Asian tour of two months. Now I am not very tall when I'm walking round at home but definitely a fair bit taller than the average oriental person. I was wondering which hotel/hostel has good beds on which I won't have to curl up. Would anyone know this?

----------


## Shparki

It’s really great post.

----------


## dianesawyer

That's great.

----------


## Anthony112

You are in fact an excellent webmaster.

----------

